# Option: KidZone items NOT visible outside KidZone



## adbjester (Dec 1, 2003)

Saw this mentioned a LONG time ago, but wanted it seen again.

I would love to have an option such:

Show KidZone shows in "Now Playing": Yes / No

"Yes" would be how it is now -- every single show shows up in the main, unrestricted Now Playing List. 

"No" would *hide* the Kids' shows that are in the KidZone from view in the main Now Playing List (or perhaps group them in a single group called "KidZone").

My "grown up" NPL is littered with 2 dozen kid titles that I have to wade through to find *our* shows. I want the option of KidZone being mutually exclusive -- Kids only over here, grown ups only over here.

I know that folders for specific people are too complex and violates the "K.I.S.S." factor that makes TiVo so successful... but a simple toggle to show or hide KidZone shows in the main NPL is easy enough from a UI perspective that I think it would work.

Thanks for listening!

Jeff W
Reading, PA


----------



## xkahn (Jan 5, 2004)

<aol>Me too</aol>

Seriously. I was actually surprised to see them in the Now Playing list at all.


----------



## stlarenas (Sep 17, 2005)

Me Three....

this would tidy up my NPL immensely!


----------



## JuryDuty (Jan 10, 2003)

I 100&#37; agree. We LOVE KidZone because it means my little one can turn on the TV and we don't have to worry about what they're watching--it's all stuff we've approved.

But I HATE having to muddle through 15 kids shows to figure out what's on the list for the grown-ups! Please, TiVo, just give us the option to hide KidZone shows on the main TiVo screen, or at least group them in a KidZone folder.


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

I don't have young children, so I don't use KidZone, but it sounds like a reasonable suggestion.


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

:up: I would love this too. I hate having a cluttered NPL filled with my kids' shows!


----------

